# 3-Piece Travel Bonefish Rods



## BiscayneNative

Hi all,

Basically, I'm wondering if you all have any thoughts/ suggestions as to a good 3-Piece travel spinning rod for use while wading for bonefish.

The backstory: for years My wife and I used a St. Croix Premier 7'0 fast action and a St. Croix 7'0 Tidemaster medium light fast action for tossing bonefish jigs while on vacations to tropical destinations. I mostly fly fish, but my wife doesn't. Sadly, however, the two above-described rods were "liberated" from our vehicle. I've replaced one with a Loomis 7'6 fast action rod, but am looking for a second. Before defaulting back to the fast-action medium light St. Croix Tidemaster, I'd like to see if there are any other recommendations out there.

I'm not looking for an "it will work rod," but rather a top flight rod that will get the job done. We both fish seriously, and if we've already managed to afford a tropical holiday, we don't want to be stuck wading or on the bow of a boat with a rod that will let us down, assuming we do our part.

The rod needs to be geared towards tossing skimmer jigs and other artificials of similiar weight. I have more than enough single piece spinning rods for use at home, but when traveling I like to keep all rods and reels in carry-on, hence the 3-piece requirement. I tie the tubes together and have managed to bring as many as 6 rods as a single carry on...

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevie

Temple Fork makes very nice 3 piece rods. I used a 7 foot 3 piece medium action for plug fishing for Snappers, etc. Blv there’s a medium light action in the same series. Bought at Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston. About $200.


----------



## Stevie




----------



## Zika

I've owned several different brands/actions of travel rods. Most are too stiff for my taste, including the TFOs. If you don't want another Loomis (my top choice), then the Tidemaster would be the best fallback option for your needs. Of course, you could always opt for the St. Croix Legends Trek.


----------



## lemaymiami

When I'm building a bonefish rod (specifically designed for tossing a single live shrimp or a small skimmer jig) I usually start with a 7' blank rated for 6-12lb line - and always make my choice from what are called popping rod blanks.... I long ago quit taking anyone for bonefish - but those same rods work like a charm as the lightest pair of rods on my skiff for tossing 1/8oz jigs or light lures with reels filled with 10lb braid in the backcountry of the Everglades....

If it were me I'd want to check out as many rod companies catalogs as possible looking for rods that meet those specs (and they'll have them in one piece, two piece, or three piece models). Failing that check out your local rod shops or individual rodcrafters and have something built for you.


----------



## Bonecracker

I have had some high end travel rods (Loomis) and medium priced TR (St. Croix) but sold them due to lack of use. If you only go once a year there's no need to break the bank on a 7 to 8ft rod as the fish do not know the difference! I have used them combined with light braid to cast ultra light 1/8oz jigs a-mile. Heck get you a couple of the Okuma travel rods for the price of one used Loomis spin rod!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Okuma-Citr...471608&hash=item2a890438e8:g:vHsAAOSw-u1ZeOIq

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Okuma-Noma...626055&hash=item3f8b2d3060:g:h3kAAOSwehZaAHr3


----------



## Zika

Bought one of those Okuma and sent it back. A broomstick has more flexibility.

Agree you don't have to break the bank, but sometimes you do get what you pay for.


----------



## lemaymiami

Once again... look at the rating on each rod... That first Okuma is rated for 1/4-5/8oz lures - way too heavy for a bonefish rod (might make a good snook rod...). The second rod listed is for 8-17lb line as well - but no info on lure weights... Stick with rods rated for 6-12lb line and you're at least in the ball park...

One other thing for south florida anglers... Don's Bait and Tackle -in Homestead, (305) 247-6616, stocks a few TFO rods - Call Ashley, he will tell you if they have (or can get... ) what you need. He's a very skilled light tackle guy and knows exactly what you need for bones.... particularly the smaller bones in the islands....


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I build my own and have been awesome for Ascension Bay bonefish for my wife and other friends who do not fly fish. The blank is the MHX TFW842-3, which is 7 footer mod-fast, light action and 6-10lb. My buddy and wife have landed permit over 15lbs on them as well. I use Fuji VSS reel seat and cork as well as Fuji high frame K guides in their rapid reduction format to get the most out of the rod. Matched with 2500/3000 size reel and 10lb braid it is deadly with the Buggs bonefish jigs that I tie to look like gotchas and charlies but with rabbit zonker.


----------



## Pushpole

BiscayneNative said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Basically, I'm wondering if you all have any thoughts/ suggestions as to a good 3-Piece travel spinning rod for use while wading for bonefish.
> 
> The backstory: for years My wife and I used a St. Croix Premier 7'0 fast action and a St. Croix 7'0 Tidemaster medium light fast action for tossing bonefish jigs while on vacations to tropical destinations. I mostly fly fish, but my wife doesn't. Sadly, however, the two above-described rods were "liberated" from our vehicle. I've replaced one with a Loomis 7'6 fast action rod, but am looking for a second. Before defaulting back to the fast-action medium light St. Croix Tidemaster, I'd like to see if there are any other recommendations out there.
> 
> I'm not looking for an "it will work rod," but rather a top flight rod that will get the job done. We both fish seriously, and if we've already managed to afford a tropical holiday, we don't want to be stuck wading or on the bow of a boat with a rod that will let us down, assuming we do our part.
> 
> The rod needs to be geared towards tossing skimmer jigs and other artificials of similiar weight. I have more than enough single piece spinning rods for use at home, but when traveling I like to keep all rods and reels in carry-on, hence the 3-piece requirement. I tie the tubes together and have managed to bring as many as 6 rods as a single carry on...
> 
> Many thanks in advance.





TheAdamsProject said:


> I build my own and have been awesome for Ascension Bay bonefish for my wife and other friends who do not fly fish. The blank is the MHX TFW842-3, which is 7 footer mod-fast, light action and 6-10lb. My buddy and wife have landed permit over 15lbs on them as well. I use Fuji VSS reel seat and cork as well as Fuji high frame K guides in their rapid reduction format to get the most out of the rod. Matched with 2500/3000 size reel and 10lb braid it is deadly with the Buggs bonefish jigs that I tie to look like gotchas and charlies but with rabbit zonker.





lemaymiami said:


> Once again... look at the rating on each rod... That first Okuma is rated for 1/4-5/8oz lures - way too heavy for a bonefish rod (might make a good snook rod...). The second rod listed is for 8-17lb line as well - but no info on lure weights... Stick with rods rated for 6-12lb line and you're at least in the ball park...
> 
> One other thing for south florida anglers... Don's Bait and Tackle -in Homestead, (305) 247-6616, stocks a few TFO rods - Call Ashley, he will tell you if they have (or can get... ) what you need. He's a very skilled light tackle guy and knows exactly what you need for bones.... particularly the smaller bones in the islands....


----------



## Jgb06

I'll second the Temple Fork. Good warranty too.


----------



## Fishshoot

I prefer my St Croix tidemaster to my buddy's tfo


----------



## richarde206

Stevie said:


> Temple Fork makes very nice 3 piece rods. I used a 7 foot 3 piece medium action for plug fishing for Snappers, etc. Blv there’s a medium light action in the same series. Bought at Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston. About $200.


+1 on the TFO rods; solid builds and great values! I have both travel spinning and casting rods, and I love them. Most of the time I fly fish, but I bring these rods with me on trips just in case fly fishing isn't happening (weather or whatever). I will be in Cabo over Thanksgiving, and the TFO spinning rod will come with me.

Two thumbs up!


----------

